# PC wont start after changed OC settings in bios



## IMAGE_NAME (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, so I have probably gotten myself in the worst cenario. I really wanted to overclocked my pc so i checked som tutorials and read som stuff at the internet and it looked really easy. I went into bios and changed the cpu ratio to 14:0 and CPU bus frequency to 286 so I got 4Ghz, ´but i think it was the voltage change that did something, i highered the cpu and ram voltage just like 1-2 steps, not much at all (dont know exact numbers).
I also changed the ram overclocking settings so it didnt go above 16000mhz.

Now my PC wont start, all the components are up and running when i start pc but nothing on the screen. I have tried to reset the bios battery and plugged everything out except graphic card but wont help.

My hardware is:

amd phenom ii x6 1100t b.e
Nvidia Geforce 560TI
2x: Corsair 4gb ddr3 16000mhz
psu: corsair tx650w

Really dont want to accept the worst thing that could happen with this brand new pc so *PLEASE* help!


----------



## IMAGE_NAME (Nov 5, 2011)

Worked with reseting the cmos. Ill bump the thread if something new comes up, ill do some more research before doing this again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, are you lacking in performance or do you just want to OC?
OC'ing needs to be done in small increments to avoid the problem you encountered.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what cooler are you using?

did you go for a high setting straight away? (you should build up the oc gradually)

you should really be using a 750w psu for your system even though you have an aexcellent make if your overclocking you need the extra power


----------



## akinorhan5 (Nov 12, 2011)

there is a battery in your motherboard take the battery and wait 5 seconds and put the battery back this will reset your bios settings


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

akinorhan5 said:


> there is a battery in your motherboard take the battery and wait 5 seconds and put the battery back this will reset your bios settings


that doesn't do a proper cmos reset.


----------



## IMAGE_NAME (Nov 5, 2011)

I am using the standard cooler för my cpu, do you think i need to buy a new one or can a pc handle som overclocking with the standard cpu cooler?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

IMAGE_NAME said:


> I am using the standard cooler för my cpu, do you think i need to buy a new one or can a pc handle som overclocking with the standard cpu cooler?


the standard coolers are not designed for running past normal settings. THis is why there are aftermarket coolers designed.

You need to get the system back to normal and hopefully you havent damaged anything before attempting to overclock again.


----------

